# Office jobs



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Dear all,

I have more than a decade of experience in the education industry but am willing to do any work as long as I am gainfully employed. 

I hope to migrate to Australia on a spousal visa soon and would like to prepare myself for the job market.

Please share your experiences regarding finding jobs in sectors that you don't have any experience in.


----------



## Susannayiu (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Ganbarimasu,
I have similar situation as you. I have been a teacher for secondry and higher education. If i move to Australia, it seems I need to study PGDE again so as to teach there. Besides i need to register in each state separately as a teacher.
Thats why i also prepare to change to something related to education in case i cant be a teacher anymore.
Anyone can give advice?
Su


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

igoor said:


> Hello Ganbarimasu,
> 
> Maybe the link to Jobsgalore
> will be useful for you.


Worth a try. Thank you!


----------

